# BRINE/THAW



## wingnut (Nov 10, 2010)

[h2]I have a very limited space to work with,and a refer that is too small to thaw meat in sooooooo, I would like to know IF, I can thaw a 14lb. Turkey while it is in a saltwater brine??  (Adding ice when needed to keep the temp in the "SAFE ZONE".)[/h2]


----------



## Dutch (Nov 10, 2010)

wingnut- Place your ice in a zip top bag or two and place the bags in the brine. When the ice melts it will melt in the bag and not dilute the brine. Remove the bags, dump out the water, add more ice to the bags and place the bags back in the brine as needed.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 10, 2010)

The other thing you could do is get a huge Ziplock bag that will hold the bird and the brine seal it up and put it into an ice chest


----------



## wingnut (Nov 10, 2010)

Two GOOD Ideas, I'll defiantly try them.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm with both of theses guys. I like the brining in a really large ziplock and they make them too. Now if you don't have the room then you could definalty do what dutch says too. You don't want to delute the brine either.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Nov 11, 2010)

Just thaw and inject, no need for brine. I have done both (brine and inject) and both ways turn out some really juicy birds.


----------



## wingnut (Nov 13, 2010)

coffee_junkie said:


> Just thaw and inject, no need for brine. I have done both (brine and inject) and both ways turn out some really juicy birds.


Thanks for the ideas, I've done the injection thing, bird looked like it had been attached by bees, but it did work.  Just want to try the brine this time.

Larry


----------

